# My Turn.



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

Well everything has arrived, and Im excited to say the least. Thanks to [email protected] for his patience with my nagging and all the help. Great guy to deal with.
In a couple weeks the install will start down in So Fla with Mark and his crew. Cant wait to meet those guys and get er done.
Last pics on coils







...
*UPDATE 4/24: False floor pics below...*
















The goods...










_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 8:53 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## 20vPrep (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

how much did it run you for everything?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: My Turn. (20vPrep)*

lookin good man. will be there to lend a hand whenever you cruise down.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_lookin good man. will be there to lend a hand whenever you cruise down.

Sweet, Im looking to head down the weekend after Eurotreffen.


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

nice kit
same as my kit
and no doubt [email protected] is top notch to deal with
big up to him and his crew


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Nice man, this is gonna look sick!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

lookin foward to it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_lookin foward to it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_lookin foward to it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too, turns out im gonna give it a shot. Gonna start my flase floor tomorrow, once I figure out how everything is gonna fit. Really wanted to keep my 5th matching wheel but I dont think it will be possible. At least not without loosing all my trunk space.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Me too, turns out im gonna give it a shot. Gonna start my flase floor tomorrow, once I figure out how everything is gonna fit. Really wanted to keep my 5th matching wheel but I dont think it will be possible. At least not without loosing all my trunk space.









Thats why you do a rear seat delete then you got tons of room


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (Brian Fantana)*

Started the false floor this afternoon. Forgot my buddies inlaws have an amazing woodshop, made a phone call and I was in heaven. Still have to screw it all together and figure out which floor im going with. The options are bamboo or walnut. Either one will be stained black, so Im leaning towards the bamboo. Ive got the stain and samples just need to get to it.
To those with experience, is that enough room for the compressors to breath? And is there any disadvantage to the compressor lines crossing? I just plan on putting the valve manifold in between, they arent that big.
Also, went ahead an ordered the firestone bolt on rear bags from [email protected] Cant stress how helpful and patient the dude is.
The goods.








Me








framed/not crossed








crossed








This cat was my BFF for the day...








Tracing the floor with my now worthless matching spare, didnt help much.








Close








There we are, when I apply the flooring I will hug the tank much more, and bevel the edge/cover the inside with carpet.








Flooring options, not stained black yet.


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: My Turn. (20vPrep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vPrep* »_how much did it run you for everything?
id like to know as well.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_id like to know as well.

Too much.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

floor stain option #1 gets my vote


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: My Turn. (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_floor stain option #1 gets my vote

x2... really like the black stain idea too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
x2... really like the black stain idea too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, I def. want to make it work. I love Bamboo. Just tried it with my custom stain the guy blacked out for me any no luck. I guess since its flooring its probably got a protective coat on it, so tomorrow Ill sand it down and that should do the trick.
Got everything bolted down, and I took a shot at the connections. None really screwed in flush, is that a problem? I got them as tight as I could with my hands.
Im happy with it so far, lots of work ahead...


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Too much.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

nice... me likey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Heres what I did today. Still trying to figure out where to mount the compressors and manifolds. Still searching for a nice black flooring option that isnt 300 dollars shipped.
















Option 1








Option 2








Option 3








Im thinking option 2, Ill drill out where the fittings come off the valves and run the lines under the mounting plate, should look clean. Ill probably also turn the compressors or something.


_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 3:32 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

All 3 options look good. Very clean and tasteful








When mappinig it out I would run the lines from the tank to the valves so when you pick a final spot for the valves you will know how easily the lines will bend into position. 
Remember too with those valves you will have to run 1 line out of each side of the wheel well per valves so there will definitely be some criss-crossing involved...


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

looking good.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Tracing the floor with my now worthless matching spare, didnt help much.








 
if you really like having a matching spare, put it on top of the false floor, might look kinda cool actually, because the rims is black


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: My Turn. (71DubBugBug)*

Nice work and nice detailed pics. What cam are you using?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Nice work and nice detailed pics. What cam are you using? 

Gthanks. Rebel xti w/17-85mm is usm f4-5.6 lens.
Hope that makes sense, im pretty tipsy.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Car goes under the knife tomorrow








Finished classes today, almost finished with the floor. This is as dark a wood I could find. Summer project will be to refinish it in black. Tomorrow we begin the wiring and plumbing, and once the new rears and hardware comes in the bags will go on. Hopefully have it done this weekend.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

looks good, i would've left it w/ the bamboo w/o stain. hopefully it'll be on the ground.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: My Turn. (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: My Turn. (mbg_euros)*

Looks clean man. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for taking your time with figuring out the layout.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (JB_1152)*

Alright, took me longer than I thought to mount the compressors and manifolds but its done. The bitch has to weigh around 75lbs. Ended up mounting the manifolds backwards so the lines coming off the tank can shoot straight down into the manifolds. There will be lots of criss crossing underneath the plate, but oh well.
All the air/power/pressure monitoring lines will be ran under the mounting plate through the holes, as well as the autopilot ECU. Drove it to the shop with my new mode of transportation for the next week or so on the roof







.
I dont know if Im gonna be able to keep my 10mm spacers up front with my current tires. Probably just transfer the 10mm spacers to the rear, and sell the 17.5mm for the rear and figure out the front later. I really like my stance currently but if its gonna prevent me from laying on the ground then adios spacers.
Two questions...
Should I get some watertraps?
Anyone running spacers with bags?
Final setup pics.








































Last pic on coils







































_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 6:43 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

cant wait for bagged shots


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_cant wait for bagged shots 

x2


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Two questions...
Should I get some watertraps?
Anyone running spacers with bags?

Watertraps couldn't hurt... I imagine that if you fill up that tank with some warm Floridian air and it gets cool over night, you could see some condensation.
I'm running 20mm spacers up front 'cause my 17x9s have a low offset. No problems... What are yo concerned about?
Looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: My Turn. (dymer)*

sweet setup
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (DEZL_DUB)*

Well its going up and down finally!
Very happy with the rear, the lip of the rim is touching fender. But the fronts are only slightly lower than when I was on coils.
Ill post pics later tonight or tomorrow, and maybe you guys can help me figure out why








I think it may just be Konis dont have enough thread on them. The percehs are spun all the way down, and the bag isnt near the tire...








May just have to pony up and get some fancy front air struts...


_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 3:41 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

I'm sure you've seen it and I'm sure santi will tell you, hack those front strut bushings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: My Turn. (JB_1152)*

You know you gotta let the bags settle







j/k








Is your passanger side frame notched? Sway bar out? Like JB_1152 said, trim the front strut mount bushings. Post up some pics when you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_You know you gotta let the bags settle







j/k









Is your passanger side frame notched? Sway bar out? Like JB_1152 said, trim the front strut mount bushings. Post up some pics when you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sway Bar is gone, frame notched...
Just read through JB's build and wow did that help. Def. Gonna have my mechanic, [email protected], tryout that solution because the front is just not cutting it. I dont have the bearing which was supplied with the bags, Kevin had me send them back, think I can work it with the OEM one?
I also ran into the same problem with the rear sleeve bags, when theres no air in them they like to come kinda loose from the top. Gonna have to modify the top mount like Rat4Life did.
Sure is fun though...







Ill go snap one pic so you can see how crappy it sits in the front












_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 12:38 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Be gentle, lots of work to do still...
I think Im gonna try my 10mm spacer on the rear, see how it looks.
























Heres what happens with the rear bags if you let all the air out and fill them again quickly. Def. need to tap a hole out the top and screw them into the top mount.









_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 12:06 AM 5-15-2008_


_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 12:34 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

man rear stance is purty damn sick bro!!!
let me know how working the fronts go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Yah dude the rear looks great so far. Any plans to get the front down more? Looks good either way!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Gthanks. Rebel xti w/17-85mm is usm f4-5.6 lens.
Hope that makes sense, im pretty tipsy.

Thanks Mr. Bob. I do understand. I started with a 10d then a 20d and now I am using a 40D. I have several lenses. Just got a nice Maco lens. I am using a Tokina 12-24 4-5 wide angle, Canon 70-200 2.8 Ultrasonic and a couple more but those are my favorites!
Here is a pic I made at Bullock Style 








Canon 10D with Canon 24-85 3.5-4.5 Lens


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Hey dude, lookin good lettme know if there are any ?'s I can help with.
Kevin was sayin though not to ever let all the air outta the bag b/c it runs the risk of being pinched. Don't know if your tire hits b4 the bags are completly empty or not though.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My Turn. (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
I also ran into the same problem with the rear sleeve bags, when theres no air in them they like to come kinda loose from the top. Gonna have to modify the top mount like Rat4Life did.

IDK how people are having problems with that because i didnt, the inside of the aluminum piece on the bag has a small stick that goes perfectly inside the nipple on the frame, the reason why your bag is coming out like that when deflated is because is not sitting flush on the inside.. I can help you fix that if you come down to orlando, and we may be able to look @ those front struts also. 
the inside of that aluminum piece may need to be trimmed just the inside cause it may be too thick to on inside the hole... 
And dont Koni coils have a bumpstop? do you have any pics of when it was installed and what it looks like all put together???


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

the way ur front tire sitting rite now is what you want your ride hieght to be but ye the back looks sweet that low when ur parked up and jus rolling hows rubbing issues with those miros they fit nicely under the fender or not?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (manjk)*

Update.....now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

By any chance are the front wheels sitting on the pinch weld? Or have you taken care of that already?
 






Hope you figure out the issue with the fronts because I was hoping to use koni coils with my air ride setup as well.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

Alright alright..
Looks like theres some room to get it lower. Still have the spring cap in between the bag and the bushing. Jeff said he could remove that, shave the bushing, and fab a piece of 1/8" metal to go between the bushing and the bag. 
My question is how long will the bushing mount last like that? 
As for the pinch welds, havent checked that yet pretty sure im not even near them yet...
Heres some pics to shut you up








Ill be at work all day so I cant mess with the car. Probably gonna run a 10mm spacer in the rear to improve the stance a bit, a pic below shows the drop.
























10mm spacer








































































Heres the one to dissect...


























_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 4:13 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you can take that red spring seat off and get a piece that touches the bearing so it moves around on it, or trim that spring red piece... 
and it looks like your rear bags are ok now!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

ya trim it and take the spring cap out and you will be fine!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_ya trim it and take the spring cap out and you will be fine! 

Yea, anyone care to comment on the longevity of this procedure? Santi, how long you been rolling like this?
Last thing I want is to hit a pothole, bend a rim, AND have my strut pop my hood off. That would just suck.








Some shots of the final valve setup some people have asked for. Turned out CLEAN, but damn are they loud still.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

since I installed them back in october, no problems yet. so 8 months! 
and whats loud the compressors or the valves?


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Are you not running water traps on your compressors?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_Are you not running water traps on your compressors?

No traps yet, Ill pick some up real soon. Last I checked Kevin was out of them. Ill try a local truck shop once I get some free time.
And yea the compressors are loud when they kick in, not the valves. I think its because theyve got so much space to reverberate in. Loud but tolerable. Hopefully the final floor will help even more with that, but the gaps around the tank are probably the real problem.
EDIT for bad pics.
10MM spacer in...Ima keep it for now.



























_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 2:31 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

put some resonating foam under the wood, and also around the sides, or some dynamat.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_put some resonating foam under the wood, and also around the sides, or some dynamat. 

Yup, i'm going to grab some tomorrow want to keep mine hush hush


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

Took the spring hat off, looks alot better. Still a little room to go down I think. Need to remove the fender liners and pinch welds, I think at least. Still about 22 psi in the bags when they stop letting down. Better pics to follow in a different thread. 
Props to [email protected]








VS


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

if there is still 22 psi and your like that i can bet you that your struts are bottomed out. there is no way you even close to the pinch welds at that height.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

U can always grind the front bushings in half as to give you maybe .5 an inch up front...


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Also if you Compressors are making alot of noise. try finding some thick Rubber mounts to bolt it thru. that will help with a Ton of it. 

is this a UAS bag over a Coil or is that bag welded to the strut?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_if there is still 22 psi and your like that i can bet you that your struts are bottomed out. there is no way you even close to the pinch welds at that height.

x2,
OP: i doubt ur on the pinch welds, specially since u havent trimmed the top strut bushing (the big black thing) if u trim it, it'll go lower, but be careful not to trim too much. there is a halfway point that is the perfect point. 

_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
is this a UAS bag over a Coil or is that bag welded to the strut? 

Bag over coil! not welded.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Bag over coil! not welded. 

A good solution would be instead of butching up a bunch of stuff to get it lower. Get some Coils that Go lower. 
I sat lower than that on Coils on FK silver lines. (not the rear)


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
A good solution would be instead of butching up a bunch of stuff to get it lower. Get some Coils that Go lower. 
I sat lower than that on Coils on FK silver lines. (not the rear)

yup, thats what i tell most people to use just cus they are the only coils that provide the extra thread needed. 
or B&Gs or even some weitecs, the old ones!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yup, thats what i tell most people to use just cus they are the only coils that provide the extra thread needed. 
or B&Gs or even some weitecs, the old ones! 

Yeah i would have Said B&G but those seem to be all the rage any more. 
and Im sure the Old Versions of the Weitecs are getting harder to find too. 
I Dont have any experiance with Koni's 
H&Rs Dont go that Low but they have a Helper Spring you can take out to make them go low.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
Yeah i would have Said B&G but those seem to be all the rage any more. 
and Im sure the Old Versions of the Weitecs are getting harder to find too. 
I Dont have any experiance with Koni's 
H&Rs Dont go that Low but they have a Helper Spring you can take out to make them go low. 

But is not a matter of how low they go w/ springs, because spring rates and such change from company to company, its more on how low they are threaded. 
If the perch all the way down sits next to the rim then those are the ones to have regardless on how they sit w/ springs!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Then this is as low as they will go, already did the bushing trick.
Ill roll like this for awhile and once Kevin drops his bolt on front kit I'll pick those up because Im sure theyll go low.
The konis just dont have enough thread on them to get super low.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Man looks tastey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

That perfect spot for trimming the bushings for me was right flush with the bottom of the factory bearing and underneath that just a large washer to make contact with the bearing and then the bag's circle plate. 
x2 on now where near the pinch weld
I'll post a pic of mine with the fender off so you can see the pinch weld


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_That perfect spot for trimming the bushings for me was right flush with the bottom of the factory bearing and underneath that just a large washer to make contact with the bearing and then the bag's circle plate. 
x2 on now where near the pinch weld
I'll post a pic of mine with the fender off so you can see the pinch weld


I've read this post about 5 times and still can't quite understand what you're saying


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_
I've read this post about 5 times and still can't quite understand what you're saying









I'll try and take a pic of where I cut at tonight.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

mmmk lettme see if I can explain with this pic
So in this pic at the top of the assembly you see the strut bushing (big black rubber donut looking thing) Where I cut is about 1/4" from the bottom, or the length of the flat side. You can see in the pic from the top it goes *round-to-flat* on the side profile of it. I cut off all that flat. Another way to look at it is where the diameter of it all of a sudden drastically gets smaller. Also where I cut allows the factory bearing to sit flush with the bottom of the strut bushing.








My first set that I cut, I cut like right in the middle, (into the round) and when I put everything back together the factory bearing looked like a baby crowning during delivery. Just dying to pop out. I didn't like the look of it and was worried that the strut was going to pop through and go through the hood (as seen in the pic below) so I got another set and cut lower. 
First set *without factory bearing*




























This is what you don't want to happen from cutting to high and not running a factory bearing








If anyone still wants more details, lettme know b/c I have the car apart right now (rubbed through a bag) and I can take a pic of everything/what is wanted


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Love this thread. It helped me out a ton!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I can't decide between Mason-Tech struts of sleeves over my B&G's but if you're this low on Koni's and sleeves I'm leaning towards sleeves over my B&G's.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Definitely do the bag over coils


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Just an update. 
Relocated the controller and made a little holder for it. Turned out OK.

































































Trunk is almost done, still need to resolve the molding around the tank. Ive got an idea its just finding time. For now this is OK. Crappy pic but the floor is so dark it blows everything else out. Its almost black in life.








Ive got an 800 mile trip to Maryland tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

much props,
controller and trunk def look sick...and now you can play w. your switches from outside the car


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_



















That came out great!! I am thinking of where to put my dakota, and well I think that is a great place!!!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Thanks, just chipboard, resin, bondo and rubberizer.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Does the controller move at all?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Does the controller move at all?

Not one bit, its rock solid. Just have to take your time when your making it. I mocked it up with 1/2 ply chipboard. Then went to double ply which is very strong. Its basically compressed sawdust and glue so I doused it in resin which it absorbed pretty well. Bondo its smooth and hit it with some rubberizer. 
Took like 1 day including drying time. The bitch was running the wire through the door. Ugh.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Meh. Guess I'll post these in here just to keep this thing accurate. Waiting on my timing belt kit to get in before I throw these on. Gonna need to hammer down the pinch welds, and decide if I feel comfortable cutting the subframe like Misha did.
Im psyched!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Misha should start getting some sort of comission from Bagyard


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (glimark)*

THEYRE IN!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_THEYRE IN!









thats what she said
but pictures or i dont believe it


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

wtf. no pics!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_wtf. no pics!

Heres a link. Already got in trouble for crossposting. Ill take better ones once I kill the pinchwelds.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4019469


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_New fronts are in.
































Need a better tripod.
















Also seeking input, please vote.


get rid of those huge tires and you won't even touch the pinch welds


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

that looks much better. SO the question is, Does it sit on the ground? subframe/comtrol arms.. anything...


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that looks much better. SO the question is, Does it sit on the ground? subframe/comtrol arms.. anything... 

Nope. I think the potential is there, but Ive got a full brand new strut mount and the pinchwelds still in there. Right about 10 PSI left in before I think they stop letting down. 
If I were to run 215/35's, fix the pinchwelds, and cut the mount I dont doubt something would hit the ground.
Not sure if I want to do that quite yet. I am more than happy with the results. The ride alone was worth the cost.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

oh werd. well keep it up!!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i cant get over how good that looks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

